# Best First Baroque Opera



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am relatively new to Baroque Opera and have already amassed a collection of about 10 sets on CD and 4 on DVD. I came into Baroque Opera chasing particular female singers (Sills and Bonitatibus) and so was not focused on Baroque but just one more work with that singer. 

But now I am wondering what those who know a lot more about Baroque Opera would recommend as a first Baroque opera for someone just coming in to it. Lets assume this person is coming mainly from a later period of classical music and has not really dabbled in Baroque music very much. 

Not only will the responses satisfy my curiosity but also they will give me more ideas of Baroque operas I might want to look into.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I would recommend Purcell's Dido and Aeneas. The plot isn't as convoluted as most other Baroque operas - the characters seem more relatable and less abstract. There's a tragic love story, with a romantic feel to it, which might help to grab the attention of a newcomer. Also, the opera is sung in English, which would be a bonus for Americans who are new to opera!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I would recommend Purcell's Dido and Aeneas. The plot isn't as convoluted as most other Baroque operas - the characters seem more relatable and less abstract. There's a tragic love story, with a romantic feel to it, which might help to grab the attention of a newcomer. Also, the opera is sung in English, which would be a bonus for Americans who are new to opera!


And all one just one CD. :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> And all one just one CD. :lol:


Yes, it's pretty short, which helps to make it user-friendly. Lots of great melodies and not too much recitative!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If you like Troyanos Florestan, try to find that one .

0685738924226

( barcode)


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Florestan! You took a great decision joining to Baroque opera period. I would recommend you to start with english composers as well so you can understand what the characters are talking about and also get the plot. Purcell is a great point to start with. Purcell was influenced by Lully so you may notice french influence that will be more noticeable depending on the conductors/ensembles (especially with William Christie / Les Arts Florissants).

For Dido & Aeneas, you should have a look at this recording by Pinnok:









It's an old recording 1989 but still a great reference. I can tell you that speaking with experts in baroque opera, they recommend this one over others.

You will realize how amazing and also how many outstanding operas you will find in baroque period. Be very welcome to early music!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I must pass on Dido & Aeneas. Not only an unhappy ending, but the evil forces win.

I much prefer Gluck Orphée et Eurydice, which is relatively short at around 100 minutes, give or take 10 minutes depending on which set one buys.

Any one disk Baroque operas with happy ending?


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

Why not start with the original Baroque opera Monteverdi's L'Orfeo. Good story and great singing. It was one of the most epic intros ever..


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Loge said:


> Why not start with the original Baroque opera Monteverdi's L'Orfeo. Good story and great singing. It was one of the most epic intros ever..


It's like the invention of the combustion engine / automobile: all was suddenly just there in one single stroke of genius.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

_La serva padrona_ may be an option. It is short, comic and has a happy ending.

But I'm not sure I'd see a reason to limit recommendations to short works. Any of a number of, say, Handel operas would be quite reasonable, such as _Giulio Cesare_ or _Alcina_. Or much earlier works such as _L'incoronazione di Poppea_ (or _Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria_ if one is uncomfortable with the lack of moralizing in Poppea).


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

These are best 2 baqoque DVDs I have seen both with Danielle de Neise by chance, the dance sections of Les Indes is very kewl with creative sets.....






++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



> Why not start with the original Baroque opera Monteverdi's L'Orfeo. Good story and great singing. It was one of the most epic intros ever..





> It's like the invention of the combustion engine / automobile: all was suddenly just there in one single stroke of genius.


Savall's grand entrance to orchestra pit is a mavelous touch for the Orfeo, nice camera angles.......


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Rameau's "Dardanus" is also a great opera.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

You can safely buy all the Naive Vivaldi series, individually or boxset, the best of modern HIP practice with excellent singers and sound quality.......OOP now with company closed, buy used if possible


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

For Handel italian opera buy Alan Curtis on Archiv, Virgin or Naive labels......


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I think I must pass on Dido & Aeneas. Not only an unhappy ending, but the evil forces win.
> 
> I much prefer Gluck Orphée et Eurydice, which is relatively short at around 100 minutes, give or take 10 minutes depending on which set one buys.
> 
> Any one disk Baroque operas with happy ending?


Yeah. An opera set in a dungeon is much more uplifting anyway.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mountmccabe said:


> _La serva padrona_ may be an option. It is short, comic and has a happy ending.
> 
> But I'm not sure I'd see a reason to limit recommendations to short works. Any of a number of, say, Handel operas would be quite reasonable, such as _Giulio Cesare_ or _Alcina_. Or much earlier works such as _L'incoronazione di Poppea_ (or _Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria_ if one is uncomfortable with the lack of moralizing in Poppea).


I remember asking in some other thread if La serva Padrona was Baroque. I guess I is. And I forgot to mention it in my Baroque list. That was my very first Baroque opera and that several years ago. I never thought of it as Baroque or anything, just a great little opera.

So I have been struggling with Monteverdi and not getting into it. I have a set of all three, Harnoncourt I think. Maybe I need to give it another try. But which one? And unfortunately those are rife with the dreaded counter tenors.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Some people may not consider _La serva padrona_ to be Baroque. It's certainly late in the period, and Pergolesi was born a generation after Handel. I expect if Pergolesi lived longer he would have developed a new style and his operas would not be thought of as Baroque.

But, to be clear, I'm fine being a little sloppy here. There are certainly differences between Monteverdi and Handel or Vivaldi; and if we're calling all of that Baroque in my mind the Pergolesi fits too. BUT, being a later Baroque opera may make it a better introduction, like many suggest Dutchman as an introduction to Wagner, rather than jumping in with Tristan or _Parsifal_ or the Ring.

But also, yeah, if you can't get over your countertenor hang-ups you will likely find much Baroque opera frustrating.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mountmccabe said:


> But also, yeah, if you can't get over your countertenor hang-ups you will likely find much Baroque opera frustrating.


Thanks for the clarification on La serva. True regarding counter tenors, but where there are an abundance of recordings it seems that sometimes I can find one without the counter tenor, like i did for Tamerlano. and then there are those operas that were written in several ways, like Gluck Orphee, which has a French and an Italian version, one and I think one of those has a revison. Between the three, there is one that does not have the counter tenor.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Listening to my Monteverdi L'Orfeo right now and I think it will grow on me, especially when i get the one on DVD with Kasarova. It has a much earlier sound than what I am used to. Kind of a Renaissance sound, which is rather lacking in beauty or at least beauty as I know it. At least it is the shortest of the three, so that helps for now.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Listening to my Monteverdi L'Orfeo right now and I think it will grow on me, especially when i get the one on DVD with Kasarova. It has a much earlier sound than what I am used to. Kind of a Renaissance sound, which is rather lacking in beauty or at least beauty as I know it. At least it is the shortest of the three, so that helps for now.


I have the same, seeing is better then just sit and listening.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Wait just a moment... Why La serva padrona by Pergolesi is not baroque? Pergolesi is not baroque? 1733 is still baroque as I understand. Or maybe you are talking about Paisiello.

Florestan, I haven't thought about it but others are right, any opera buffa and intermezzo would suit your tastes. To give you an example, yesterday I had been listening to this Comic Intermezzo by Albinoni, not much known and there is only a recording that is almost discontinued, but you can still listen to it through youtube, last only 35 minutes.

Albinoni - Vespetta e Pimpinone // Savaria Baroque Orhestra / Pál Németh


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, nice. There is even a DVD of it:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

That led me to others (but are all these Baroque?)


----------

